# ice and power outages around michigan



## cnycharles (Dec 30, 2008)

heard that there were bad ice storms very recently in michigan area and lots of power outages; hope forum members around that area are okay

pretty windy here tonight, hope blizzard doesn't set in or anything like that


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2008)

Sending wishes for warmth!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 30, 2008)

yup. and speedy electricity...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for your concern. There were spotty outages in Michigan. Luckily, for me, our power went out for only a second -- just long enough to shut down my computer plus make me re-set all the clocks in the house. I don't know how the other members in Michigan fared.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2009)

Holy Cow! Did you see the temps in Wisconsin and nothern Midwest!???


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 14, 2009)

It's not here quite yet, actually had a high of 18 today, tonight is another story .... we can hardly wait ....... -13F!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope evcerything is restored quickly...


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2009)

It's been in the 70's the last 2 days, here. Meow.


----------



## rdhed (Jan 14, 2009)

It will be -20 here overnight......enjoy yours while you can Candace, you'll pay kitty!!! (he said w/a sneering laugh)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2009)

I heard on the news tonight that most of the country is below normal, even frigid temperatures, from Montana to Texas and all the way to the East Coast. Coldest winter in 8 years.

Where's global warming when you need it???


----------



## paphreek (Jan 14, 2009)

It's currently -9F (-22C) here in balmy Minnesota. The predicted low is -32F (-35C)


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 14, 2009)

Good god people, MOVE! oke:

I lucked out...I'm in Ft. Lauderdale. It's kinda chilly in the low 70's high 60's at night....brrrrr. :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 15, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Where's global warming when you need it???


This is what warming does, we will be tossed back into a new ice age eventuality.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

paphreek said:


> It's currently -9F (-22C) here in balmy Minnesota. The predicted low is -32F (-35C)



That is really cold!!!!!! Brrrrr....!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> This is what warming does, we will be tossed back into a new ice age eventuality.



It was going to happen, but we speeded it up at lightning speed...!!! LOL


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

I love the morons that say global warming doesn't exist and this is the natural cycle.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I love the morons that say global warming doesn't exist and this is the natural cycle.



While I agree with conclusion that global warming is occurring, these temps are not unusual for northern and central Minnesota.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

Unusual or not, I think that besides phenomena like "the El Nino effect", GLobal warming due to by-products of Industrialisation will appear as changes and durations of extreme weather conditions. These will effect sea level, drought, and eventually crop production. The latter will force socio-economic changes, similar to those already manifesting as mass migrations from African countries. These conditions will also provide a breeding ground for political discontent and movements such as Islamic Fundamental extremism. Moves must be made soon to try to slow down the effects of Global Warming; or else!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I love the morons that say global warming doesn't exist and this is the natural cycle.



I prefer to call it Global Climate Change. While the temperatures where I live arn't much different, the climate has changed in my lifetime.

Kyle


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 15, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> This is what warming does, we will be tossed back into a new ice age eventuality.


Planet Earth just had an episode on climate & there will be an ice age in another 200,000 years! What a shame we'll miss it!


----------



## midmichigan (Jan 15, 2009)

It is cold here by Flint, lots of snow, about 10" on the ground. The temp at night has been in the below O's, with out a wind chill factor.. but all is good and plants are growing.. even the sun was out today

thanks for the concern


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I heard on the news tonight that most of the country is below normal, even frigid temperatures, from Montana to Texas and all the way to the East Coast. Coldest winter in 8 years.
> 
> Where's global warming when you need it???



I heard they are having record winter highs in the south west. Santa Anna, CA hit 87. There is definitely some big redistributions of energy going on.

We are having 0 to negative temps tonight which haven't happened here in probably 20 years (certainly not in the 13 years I've been here).


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2009)

though it's cold here in upstate ny, it isn't unusual at all. for this usda climate zone it can get to -25˚f, and it's around -7. last year at this spot only got down to about 4f, but that was a warm winter. I think news agencies are lacking for real news so they are making a big deal about the weather. (not talking about global weather, just around here in general) they don't have anything else really to talk about, and they tend to hype everything just to try and get their ratings up. some times it will be cold, others it will be warm.
...that said, be careful on the roads, arrive alive and stay warm!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2009)

Kyle said:


> I prefer to call it Global Climate Change.
> Kyle



Exactly.


----------

